# Weed identification in Centipede grass



## John757 (Sep 7, 2020)

These weeds have been abundant this year and in need of being killed. Any and all suggestions welcome. Overall my lawn looks good but this year has been very wet with rain. I'm also going to be overseeding some bare areas.


----------



## cityofoaks (Sep 8, 2020)

I see some Dollarweed, Virgina Buttonweed, Purslane I think, Oxalis, maybe some Creeping Charlie. Do you have any Celsius herbicide? That really is a must have for Centipede grass and will take out all of those.


----------



## John757 (Sep 7, 2020)

I don't I believe. Is it a granular or liquid??


----------



## John757 (Sep 7, 2020)

Any suggestions on what brand of the Celsius Herbicide to purchase and where it can be bought??


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

John757 said:


> Any suggestions on what brand of the Celsius Herbicide to purchase and where it can be bought??


You'll want to see if you have a SiteOne store in your area. Celsius is the product name and it's made by Bayer. It costs around $100/bottle, but will last many years for most people.


----------



## John757 (Sep 7, 2020)

Thank you my friend!!


----------



## SouthernCharms (Sep 30, 2020)

Photo 1: The dark green small leaf is lespedeza, some call it common lespedeza or Japanese clover. We get it every year and it can easily choke out thin turf grass. We have a couple of farms in the area that plant it for the cows to graze on.

I like the Celsius as well.


----------

